# Economic Chaos by July 2010 - December 2010



## watchman220 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Experts Agree - Chaos Is Coming SOON. *
*Trends, Forecasts and Predictions for 2010
What can you do to be ready for the storm. It's coming...*
This is a collection of many different experts that say we are going to get hit hard around middle of 2010.

Lots of people are doomsayers...but I think this is why you people come to these forums...because you intend to survive...my self included.

That requires preparation...There is a list of things you can do to prepare. before the article.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

watchman220 said:


> *Experts Agree - Chaos Is Coming SOON. *
> *Trends, Forecasts and Predictions for 2010*
> *What can you do to be ready for the storm. It's coming...*
> This is a collection of many different experts that say we are going to get hit hard around middle of 2010.
> ...


I'm sorry to tell you but I did not come to this forum because I am a "doomsayer". I prep for emergencies or catastrophes not prophecies or the predictions of doomsayers. Big difference there, also I'm not a conspiracy follower, too much else to worry about.
Maybe that has come with age, possibly wisdom. I have seen too many of these predictions and conspiracies not come to fruition over the years, and overall I try and keep a cool head and keep planning and preparing.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> I'm sorry to tell you but I did not come to this forum because I am a "doomsayer". I prep for emergencies or catastrophes not prophecies or the predictions of doomsayers. Big difference there, also I'm not a conspiracy follower, too much else to worry about.
> Maybe that has come with age, possibly wisdom. I have seen too many of these preditions and conspiracies not come to fruition over the years, and overall I try and keep a cool head and keep planning and preparing.


I totally agree. Few of these "prophecies" come about and usually the more precise the prophecy the less likely it is to come true. It's helpful to know different views and anticipations to see where there may be weaknesses in your own preps but I don't get too concerned over specific predictions made by others.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> I'm sorry to tell you but I did not come to this forum because I am a "doomsayer". I prep for emergencies or catastrophes not prophecies or the predictions of doomsayers. Big difference there, also I'm not a conspiracy follower, too much else to worry about.
> Maybe that has come with age, possibly wisdom. I have seen too many of these predictions and conspiracies not come to fruition over the years, and overall I try and keep a cool head and keep planning and preparing.


:congrat: :congrat: :congrat:

I prepare, not for the things that might happen, but, for the things that have happened. History is a great teacher, and, history has taught me that here in Alberta, we have floods, we have hail-stones the size of softballs that can damage walls, windows, roofs - cars, trucks, campers, we have tornado winds and twisters that can push buildings off of their foundations.

We also have idiots who can't drive on the street, so, they drive through people's yards and park in their living-rooms and can't figure out why the police want to charge them with endangerment :scratch

Yes - I prepare for the SHTF, but, only because it has in the past.

I stash cash because I never know when I need gas, or food or (insert item here) and the interact machines are fubar (it happened to me where the whole town didn't have interact - even the banks - because of a accident that cut the hardlines to the town).

I stash fuel because I never know when I will run low and find that the gas-station is closed for the night (yuppers, that happened to me as well).

I stash food because it is cheaper to purchase in bulk than to get "just enough" to last me a week.

I am converting to solar because I am tired of paying "rent" to the utility companies with nothing to show for it.

Yuppers - I am a prepper, but, not a doom-n-gloomer! :wave:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Only makes sense, NaeKid. In every day life we've needed our preps. One time someone got our bankcard number on a Friday evening and racked up over $1,000 in online charges. We called the "800" number and canceled the card, which effectively put us out of access to our bank account, for the weekend, we thought, but the bank froze our account for a week. 

If we hadn't had some cash stashed in the house, my husband wouldn't have been able to put gas in the car to get to work (at that time he worked 50 miles from home). The bank eventually straightened it out and we didn't have to pay the bogus charges.

That's just one example. We also store things ahead because we live so far from the stores. It's nice to never run out of anything.

I can't believe how many people I run into around here who say things like "oh, if things get bad I'll plant a garden". 

I'd rather learn these things NOW, when my life doesn't depend on it; not THEN when my life might depend on it.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

We don't lie awake at night wide-eyed with terror waiting for the Russians to launch or US Dollars to turn to toilet paper.

However................There is something to be said for the likelihood of a global economic collapse and all the nasty stuff that entails. Nearly every country in the Western World is in debt up to their ears. When just a few of those countries can no longer pay on that debt, then a domino effect is very likely.

Just as your household or my household cannot spend more than we earn forever, nations can't either. Just as we can use plastic to buy us some time, governments can get loans and print money ----- but only for a while. Sooner or later, outrageous spending at the household level or the national level catches up.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

watchman220 said:


> ...Lots of people are doomsayers...but I think this is why you people come to these forums...because you intend to survive...my self included.


I think the main problem is referring to those who visit here in the negative connotations portrayed above. It's not a feeling of doom and certainly not gloom that keeps us preparing or brought us to that in the first place. It's a recognition that ultimately, we are resposible for our own welfare, not anyone else. Disasters are a part of life yet we still greet life with a positive attitude. Our personal preps have come in handy many times in our past even though they were not "end of life as we know it" times. There was/is a peace/optimism we have that others don't simply because of our preps and lifestyle.

The danger in prepping for a specific event (Y2K for example) is that if or when the "event" turns out to be a "non-event" people tend to sell their supplies and go on with life as it was before. Then they start all over again for the next "event" and continue in this pattern until they become jaded and discouraged. If preparations are a part of your life then you'll be ready for whatever event occurs and can live your life in relative peace and assurance.


----------



## justintime (May 4, 2010)

I prepar, because it brings me joy and a feeling of accomplishment. Right now in my very own yard Life has spring forth from seeds I planted . How cool is that!! :congrat:

The Mass media tells me how much fun and how cool I can be if i only rode a certain kind of bike or drank budweiser and don't forget football.

There are a million things someone else wants me to spend my money on, hell they spend billions trying to convince me HA.

The sense of well being that comes from knowing you can be all right in an emergency, is priceless.

To all them regular folks who buy into the made up Madison ave American dream they can have it.

They could never understand the smile on my face as I rotate my can goods in the root cellar under my house that i dug with my own hands.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

justintime said:


> The Mass media tells me how much fun and how cool I can be if i only rode a harley or drank budweiser and don't forget football.


 They're right about the Harley!


----------



## justintime (May 4, 2010)

ya bad example I mean no disrespect to anybody who enjoys there toys.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

*Thanks, justintime*



justintime said:


> I prepar, because it brings me joy and a feeling of accomplishment. Right now in my very own yard Life has spring forth from seeds I planted . How cool is that!! :congrat:
> 
> The Mass media tells me how much fun and how cool I can be if i only rode a harley or drank budweiser and don't forget football.
> 
> ...


I ride a Harley... Hey, I guess that means I'm Cool!


----------



## pioneergirl (May 11, 2010)

HarleyRider said:


> I ride a Harley... Hey, I guess that means I'm Cool!


Hey me too!! Does that mean we'll turn into Mutant Zombies?? HAHA!! :wave:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Yawl best be waking up and smelling the coffee!!! I can Gar on tee that Y3K is acoming!!! :beercheer:*


----------



## k-os (May 31, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> We don't lie awake at night wide-eyed with terror waiting for the Russians to launch or US Dollars to turn to toilet paper.
> 
> However................There is something to be said for the likelihood of a global economic collapse and all the nasty stuff that entails. Nearly every country in the Western World is in debt up to their ears. When just a few of those countries can no longer pay on that debt, then a domino effect is very likely.
> 
> Just as your household or my household cannot spend more than we earn forever, nations can't either. Just as we can use plastic to buy us some time, governments can get loans and print money ----- but only for a while. Sooner or later, outrageous spending at the household level or the national level catches up.


Well said. One thing to add to that: Also just like a household if there is too much outstanding debt, further credit may not be extended.

I prepare for hurricanes and I prepare for SHTF. This is entirely different than people who wish for SHTF, as I have encountered those types of individuals as well.

Balance is very important. Finding your own balance between living for today and preparing for the future is essential.


----------



## kenny (Nov 11, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> They're right about the Harley!


And for me the football


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I prepare for catastrophes that I *know* will happen... not just a bunch of doom&gloom forecasts. I'm ready for the hurricanes that have and will continue to hit Florida; I'm ready for the wildfires that we have from time to time; I'm ready for long term power outages, food and ice shortages due to the above; I'm ready for the looters that come around after the hurricanes pass; and if you remember the Great Toilet Paper Shortage in Japan, I'm ready for that too!


----------



## UneasyRider (May 9, 2010)

HarleyRider said:


> I prepare for catastrophes that I *know* will happen... not just a bunch of doom&gloom forecasts. I'm ready for the hurricanes that have and will continue to hit Florida; I'm ready for the wildfires that we have from time to time; I'm ready for long term power outages, food and ice shortages due to the above; I'm ready for the looters that come around after the hurricanes pass; and if you remember the Great Toilet Paper Shortage in Japan, I'm ready for that too!


I agree and prepare for catastrophes that I know will happen too. I live in Florida and became a prepper because of hurricanes that are always lurking about here. I have lots of TP too.

I think that we are just alike except that I agree with the original poster that the debt is about to come due. I don't think that it is so much more than any of the other things that we prep for though, we have lived through worse and come out on top.

I think that we differ in that I believe that the math of the situation is against us so we will suffer the consequences which are unavoidable. I do not think that it will be an unlivable situation though, heck I plan to survive quite nicely living on less.


----------



## pioneergirl (May 11, 2010)

I guess the question is....do we think America, or the world even, needs a "re-do"? Or as I've heard some say, a "re-boot"? Do you think it would benefit us all, in general, to have a collapse and start over?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Of course that would depend on what happens during the "reboot." The last worldwide economic depression ended with WW2.

The question is one we've pondered as well. I mowed cemeteries one summer. It gets a little boring running a string trimmer for several hours at a time and I read a lot of the tombstones while doing it. You could easily tell the dates of influenza outbreaks and wars, and you could also tell a difference when polio and other vaccines were developed along with antibiotics. Despite the craziness we're dealing with in the world there are a lot of people on this board who are alive or whose children, parents, etc. are alive because of developments in medicine, vaccines, transportation and sanitation that may not be repeatable in an EOCAWKI world.

Like the old saying goes, "Be careful what you wish for. You might just get it!"


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Something's gotta give, one way or another. This spiraling national debt can't keep going. 

And somewhere along the line, there's got to be a "straw that breaks the camel's back" with these stupid policies, Bills, laws, etc. Examples? Health Care Bill, Illegal Immigration (what part of "Illegal" don't people get?), Cap & Trade, banking and business bail-out deals. 

Not to mention the contstant harassment of decency (bizarre is defended, moral is attacked), gun rights Vs. gun control, things like "let the wolves kill all the caribou, just don't kill the cute little wolves", and other silly legislation.

Oh yeah, and the anti-white racisim everywhere, and the anti-American sentiment among countries we've spent millions helping. 

How much more will people take? We hear grumbling and ranting and raving, but that's about as far as it goes.

As much as we want "real" change, it will come at a price. Are we sure we can handle that? Are we ready?


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Something has to give.....the million dollar question is what and how will it impact us individually, as a nation, and as a member of the world community. The scope and breadth of this breakdown depends on how people react....the population in general is not as self reliant as it used to be.

The key question is to whatever this reboot entails are you prepared to provide yourself and your loved ones with the basics: food, water, and shelter. Of course there a lot of other activities and preps that are required to ensure the viability of the big 3 such as personal defense, medical treatment, etc. 

Do I think a major reboot is needed....yes!!!!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am expecting a major reboot as well. But, I am not excited by what the elite will try to implement through the reboot. I feel that the elite will try to implement more controls over us peons and attempt to limit our travels, our food supplies (hunting, fishing, gardening, etc) and the way that we spend our hard-earned money.

There has been some talk of a "StarTrek" style of world where we rely 100% on the government to give us what we need to "survive" - a "utopia" of sorts - but - in return, we give up the individual drive to better our life-situation and drive to better the community.

What will happen after a reboot of our economy??? I honestly don't know.


----------



## Jeani (Jun 9, 2010)

_I don't mean to sound like a 'doom and gloom' person, but I believe in history....

I fear this nation could suffer what happen during World War II with the Jews...

'Could' is the verb....

I want to learn how to prepare for the very worse,and share what I do learn...

I consider myself as being the typical, spoil American with soo many blessings,but trying to prepare myself is why I'm here...

Europe is on the brink of falling, and the US, bailed out Greece...

Who is going to bail our this nation for being sooo stupid???

A nation cannot spend more money than they bring into the storehouse,and expect to keep standing...

Thanks...

~Jeani_


----------

